# KENNETH H. MAYBEE



## Nfld Sapper (21 Oct 2012)

KENNETH H. MAYBEE
(1937 – 2012)
On Wednesday 17 October, Ken Maybee passed away in tragic circumstances. Ken’s family is totally devastated at his sudden passing.  Born Kenneth Hendrie Maybee in Montreal on 15 June 1937, he is survived by his wife Joan (Ingram) of 50 years and his two children, son Larry (Megan) living in Australia and daughter Kim (Gord) living in Nanaimo, BC. and four dearly loved grandchildren; Ryan, Nicole and Erin Maybee (Australia) and Molly O’Brien (Nanaimo). He also leaves behind his beloved cat, Mikey "they were buddies".
Ken was the youngest of seven children – four boys and two girls – Donald, Theresa, George, Floyd, William and Edna. He is survived by brothers Floyd (Joan) of Alberta, William (Gladys) of California and Edna (John) Tyler of Victoria, BC. He was predeceased by his parents Harry Jacob and Lillian, brothers Donald, George and sister Theresa. He is survived by his many nieces and nephews.
Ken lived a 39 year career in the Canadian forces. He joined the Armoured Corps as a boy soldier in 1954. He quickly rose through the ranks, excelling at every course he attempted and appointment he was given. He served with distinction with the Royal Canadian Dragoons (RCD) in Petawawa, Germany and CFB Gagetown and with the 12e Regiment Blinde du Canada (12e RBC) in Valcartier, Quebec. During his military career, Ken served three different tours with NATO in Germany, four in Egypt and one in Cyprus. His notable appointments included Sergeant-Major of several Squadrons, in 12e RBC and at the Armoured School at the Combat Training Centre, CFB Gagetown. He was Regimental Sergeant-Major of 12e RBC, Chief Warrant Officer at Army Headquarters in St. Hubert, Quebec, and Command Chief Warrant Officer of Canadian Forces in Europe and the Middle East. In the latter stages of his career, Ken took his commission to move back to NB and as a Captain was appointed Detachment Commander of all Cadets in NB and PEI.
Ken received many awards for his accomplishments in the military. In 1977 he was appointed to the Order of Military Merit, the second highest order administered by the Governor-in-Council, at the grade of Member (MMM), for distinctive merit and exceptional service. He was later upgraded to the level of Officer of the Order of Military Merit (OMM), a rare occurrence. Both awards were presented by the Governor General at Rideau Hall.
Ken Maybee retired from the Canadian Forces in 1993 and took up the position of Executive Director (later President and CEO) of the NB Lung Association, one week after his retirement from the Canadian Forces. In typical fashion, Ken took the Lung Association to new heights, re-defining its focus and direction. He put the NB Lung Association on the national map, with leading, high profile campaigns on clean air, anti-smoking and other environmental issues. As President and CEO of the NB Lung Association, Ken was a leader, innovator and tireless advocate for the Lung Association and the causes he championed.  This is typical of the man he was.

Ken was named to the Order of Canada in July 2012. He was due to receive this prestigious award, as well as Her Majesty Queen Elizabeth II’s Diamond Jubilee Medal, on 23 November from the Governor General at Government House in Ottawa. Ken was named to the Order of Canada in the category of Social Services, for his efforts to improve air quality and the health of Canadians. His efforts have been described as follows "Mr. Maybee’s personal crusade to make human health the driving force for air quality policies and legislation has been extraordinary". He helped develop air quality standards, including the air quality health index used in many cities. He was instrumental in the introduction of the NB Clean Air Act and the Smoke-free Places Act, which, among other things, bans smoking in vehicles containing children under the age of 16.  Locally, he helped the City of Fredericton organize the Canada Day parade and made the parade green by not allowing motorized vehicles to take part.
Ken was an avid sportsman. In his younger years he enjoyed playing basketball, volleyball, tennis and curling at a competitive level, and he was a long-standing regular at the Fredericton YMCA. More recently, he enjoyed playing "Texas hold’em" poker with the boys twice a week.
Ken was a long-time resident of New Maryland, a proud Frederictonian and a pillar of the local community.  He was a fine New Brunswicker and an outstanding Canadian. He was charity-minded and always active in community organizations. In his earlier years, he was active in the Lions Club in Oromocto. Throughout his life he was very active in the Masonic Order, the Shriners and was a member of Royal Canadian Legion. Ken was a friend and mentor to many; he constantly looked to help those less-advantaged members of the community. He will be dearly missed by his family, friends and the many people who admired and respected him.
Ken was cremated at McAdams Funeral Home. A memorial service to honour Ken’s memory will be announced at a later date. Donations in Ken’s memory may be made to a mental health charity, if so desired.


----------



## 54/102 CEF (23 Oct 2012)

So sad to see him go. What a great guy he was.


----------

